

Ask HN: Anyone know about the HOPE conference this year? - schizoidboy

The HOPE conference in NYC is normally in July, but I haven't heard anything. The HOPE tab link on the 2600 website just goes to last year's website and the forums are down. Does anyone have any hacker news on this? Alternatively, are there other conferences in NYC later this year? I'd like an excuse to go to the city :) See friends and the taxi symphony...
======
zellio
The HOPE conference is generally held every two years on the even years.

~~~
schizoidboy
Thanks.

